# update on Daisy - hint: Casa del Caca!!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Daisy is now at Deb's house, a/k/a Casa del Caca! :chili::chili: She's waiting patiently for her new mom to get home tomorrow. Meantime, Deb's good friend is staying with the fluffs and Daisy is segregated but still shows no signs of aggression, although she seems scared, poor thing. I'll get an update from Deb tomorrow when she gets home. She's so excited to have her, you know Deb - she loves a challenge, lol!:wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome!! Thanks for the update Linda!

I'm thrilled for both Deb & Daisy!!

Oh HAPPY DAYS!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. Dear Daisy really touched my heart. I am so happy to know that she is safe and on the road to total bliss. Poor baby, she deserves nothing less than the love at Casa del Caca.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Daisy is now in an awesome and loving home. I see she is shaved down so Deb won't have to do that to her.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Forgot to add - HUGE kudos to Bron for getting this sweet little one to the safety of our sweet Deb!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deborah said:


> Daisy is now in an awesome and loving home. *I see she is shaved down so Deb won't have to do that to her.*


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww it's so heartlifting to see Daisy in her new home now. She's going to have a wonderful life...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Linda with the great News for miss Daisy....:wub::wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I don't want to rain on everyone's parade but I can't help but be a little concerned. Our Deb has a heart as big as the world, she can't say no. I don't know how many have actually been to her home but she lives in a small townhouse with no yard. Beside her own 3 pups she has Colby, Raul, two other seniors and now the new senior girl and Daisy, at last count. I don't want my GF to get burned out. We NEED more fosters.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

gopotsgo said:


> I don't want to rain on everyone's parade but I can't help but be a little concerned. Our Deb has a heart as big as the world, she can't say no. I don't know how many have actually been to her home but she lives in a small townhouse with no yard. Beside her own 3 pups she has Colby, Raul, two other seniors and now the new senior girl and Daisy, at last count. I don't want my GF to get burned out. We NEED more fosters.


Well, the senior that she was going to get (who we named Noelle) went to the bridge before Deb could get her.

I've been to Deb's home, and her dogs (hers and the rescues) all cohabitate very well. The troubled dogs and seniors stay upstairs. Deb DOES have a big heart, and over the years has adjusted her life and her home so she can dedicate herself to rescue. She may not have a yard, but there are plenty of grassy areas in her complex that she uses to walk the dogs.

I agree, that more fosters are needed. In the meantime, there is no place better than Deb's, imo.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- will Deb be keeping Daisy permanently or just fostering anduntil a furever home can be found? Either way, I'm so happy for Daisy and know that she will be loved and well cared for. I'm glad that she's been shaved down -- all those horrible flea bites need to be medicated to heal. And hair will grow back. 

Deb -- congratulations on your next little princess.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- will Deb be keeping Daisy permanently or just fostering anduntil a furever home can be found? Either way, I'm so happy for Daisy and know that she will be loved and well cared for. I'm glad that she's been shaved down -- all those horrible flea bites need to be medicated to heal. And hair will grow back.
> 
> Deb -- congratulations on your next little princess.


Lynn, I think it's too early to tell, about Daisy - whether or not Deb will keep her permanently. A lot will depend on her temperament and Deb's assessment of her. 

Remember Winter? He was a biter who Deb thought would be with her forever, and he found a home! She's really amazing with these little ones, isn't she?:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> She's really amazing with these little ones, isn't she?:thumbsup:


She sure is!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Deb is definitely an Earth Angel who has saved so many lives ..When i hear she is pulling another pooch i think to myself how that fluff is going to think it died and went to heaven....She walks the walk...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Well, the senior that she was going to get (who we named Noelle) went to the bridge before Deb could get her.
> 
> I've been to Deb's home, and her dogs (hers and the rescues) all cohabitate very well. The troubled dogs and seniors stay upstairs. Deb DOES have a big heart, and over the years has adjusted her life and her home so she can dedicate herself to rescue. She may not have a yard, but there are plenty of grassy areas in her complex that she uses to walk the dogs.
> 
> I agree, that more fosters are needed. In the meantime, there is no place better than Deb's, imo.


 
So very well said. :wub: There is no heart bigger than Debbie's and "no" is not in her vocabulary, at all. So you are so right, Debbie will always find a way.

With all that said, not in this particular issue, but just seeing the e-mail traffic in coming up with a plan to save Daisy, my gosh, additional fosters are so needed. I thought helping financialy would help, which in some ways it does, but it broke my heart, as truly more Debbie's are needed. Those that do foster are overflowing and they can't say no either. There is a consern of burning out the current fosters (although Debbie I can't imagine being burned out, bless her)

I wish to heaven I could foster right now. But as I told Edie, oh there will be a day, I will be one. I just have 3 little reasons, why that isn't possible right now.

But you are right, there's no place like Debbie's loving arms and her loving home :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so glad Daisy is safe with Deb.:wub: Praise the Lord!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeeee! I'm on my way home. Will be home around 5PM.

I called Brad first thing this morning. Daisy is doing great. She's in her own little area (getting used to the change). She's been sniffing his hand, eating well, and cuddling in her new bed.

She, Earl, and Jops, will sleep with me tonight. I've called my "walker" so she will be on stand-by in case Brad, myself, Cindy, or LBB can't do her morning and afternoon walks.

It's all good. I have devoted my life to dogs in need for over 20 years. As Linda said, I love a challenge, and all these precious ones deserve a second chance. I don't care the issue. Work burns me out, not the dogs. They keep me going ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Yipeeee! I'm on my way home. Will be home around 5PM.
> 
> I called Brad first thing this morning. Daisy is doing great. She's in her own little area (getting used to the change). She's been sniffing his hand, eating well, and cuddling in her new bed.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to Casa del Caca, sweet Daisy. You're going to love it. Just watch out for LBB. He'll be watching you. lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Deb ... I don't think I have to tell you how extremely happy and grateful I am that Daisy is with you. If you have time to read the Daisy threads, you will know how much I hoped and prayed that Daisy would be there with you.

I can't explain why ... but, Daisy captured my heart from the very first moment I looked at the picture of her in the shelter. I looked into her very sad eyes. Felix seldom hears me cry. He heard me on the phone with Kerry when I was asking her to please call you about Daisy. I tried to call you, too. I just knew that you would help Daisy. Felix came into the room and was confused as to what had upset me so much. I pointed to the picture of Daisy on the computer ... I still couldn't stop crying. I told him through tears ... that it wasn't fair that innocent dogs are treated like this ... to be dropped off at a shelter as though they were trash. 

I looked into Daisy's eyes and felt as though I was right there with her on the cold floor in the shelter. I saw tha pain in her eyes ... confused as to why she was there. She must have felt so unloved and lonely.

I felt even though Daisy was labeled aggressive by the people that dropped her off at the shelter ... that Daisy probably did not have a mean bone in her body. And, I was so grateful that you had offered to take Daisy.
And, even more grateful that you would take her home and evaluate her.

I am also forever grateful to Edie and Bron. I cried happy tears when Edie told us that we could rest well ... because Bron was going to pull Daisy out of the shelter.

And, I cried endless happy tears when I looked at Bron's video ... rescuing Daisy from the hellish shelter. And, then lovingly, with such tender loving care ... feeding Daisy for the first time. And, then to watch Bron give Daisy the flea bath ... and, follow through with gentle Daisy looking so content after she she was held by Bron. 

I felt better when I called the Veterinary Vet Center in Hollywood and knew that Daisy was going to be receiving the best of care. I wanted to be a little part of helping sweet Daisy. The hospital had only the best things to say about all of you who rescue all these innocent and precious doggies. 

I must admit that I was so disappointed when arrangements were being made for Daisy to be homed with another foster. Not because I don't have faith and know that Edie and Bron would foster Daisy with someone that would love Daisy. However, I always knew you would be the perfect Earth Angel to help Daisy adjust to her new life out of that horrible shelter.

I can't wait to see pictures of you with Daisy. So many of us are going to reat even better tonight ... just knowing that Daisy is now in your tender loving care. How blessed little Miss Daisy will be tonight ... cuddled up in bed with you, Earl, and Jops. 

Please give precious Daisy gentle hugs and cuddles from her Auntie Marie. :wub::wub::wub:

Deb, I love you, Earth Angel. :wub::smootch:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What exciting news!!!! Deb and Daisy are so lucky! :chili: They both hit the jackpot!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Deb ... I don't think I have to tell you how extremely happy and grateful I am that Daisy is with you. If you have time to read the Daisy threads, you will know how much I hoped and prayed that Daisy would be there with you.
> 
> I can't explain why ... but, Daisy captured my heart from the very first moment I looked at the picture of her in the shelter. I looked into her very sad eyes. Felix seldom hears me cry. He heard me on the phone with Kerry when I was asking her to please call you about Daisy. I tried to call you, too. I just knew that you would help Daisy. Felix came into the room and was confused as to what had upset me so much. I pointed to the picture of Daisy on the computer ... I still couldn't stop crying. I told him through tears ... that it wasn't fair that innocent dogs are treated like this ... to be dropped off at a shelter as though they were trash.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Marie, you said so beautifully everything that I also felt and feel.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Deb ... I don't think I have to tell you how extremely happy and grateful I am that Daisy is with you. If you have time to read the Daisy threads, you will know how much I hoped and prayed that Daisy would be there with you.
> 
> I can't explain why ... but, Daisy captured my heart from the very first moment I looked at the picture of her in the shelter. I looked into her very sad eyes. Felix seldom hears me cry. He heard me on the phone with Kerry when I was asking her to please call you about Daisy. I tried to call you, too. I just knew that you would help Daisy. Felix came into the room and was confused as to what had upset me so much. I pointed to the picture of Daisy on the computer ... I still couldn't stop crying. I told him through tears ... that it wasn't fair that innocent dogs are treated like this ... to be dropped off at a shelter as though they were trash.
> 
> ...


 
Oh God, Marie, you said it so well and have me so teared up, but tears of gratitude. You are so right about earth Angel Debbie, and sweet Daisy, all you or I could see in Daisy's eyes, was LOVE, and that's what completely stole our hearts.

Love you Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> :goodpost: Marie, you said so beautifully everything that I also felt and feel.:wub:


Thank you, Sylvia. I tried to go back and correct some typos ... But, alas, I was not able to edit because my fifteen minutes were up!:w00t:



allheart said:


> Oh God, Marie, you said it so well and have me so teared up, but tears of gratitude. You are so right about earth Angel Debbie, and sweet Daisy, all you or I could see in Daisy's eyes, was LOVE, and that's what completely stole our hearts.
> 
> Love you Marie.


Thank you, Christine. Love you, too.

Actually, I wanted to bump up this thread so that Deb has a chance to read how much her SM family loves her. Well, she already knows that ... But, if she has a chance, she can read how excited her SM family is for her that Daisy is now in her loving care.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I just adore happy endings....and seeing this one culminate in one is the best news I've had this week!


----------

